# Moto GP Laguna C+C



## jeph (Jul 28, 2010)

Went to Moto GP last weekend and took about a gazillion pictures.  I need about a week to go through them all.  I posted up mostly in turn 5 and panned the same turn all day.  I think that my ratio of keepers at least doubled. Here are a few that I liked with only a crop. Let me know what you think! Thanks.

1. Nicky Hayden at the bottom of the corkscrew.






2. Pedrosa, Stoner, and Spies first time through turn 5.





3. Colin Edwards up the inside of Super Sic.





4. Dovi.





5. Hayden on his way to 5th.


----------



## Airborne_Guy (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice shots man! Wish I could of made it there. What lens did you use?
#4 would of been great if the wheel wasnt cut off.
#5 is my fave!


----------



## jeph (Jul 28, 2010)

Lens is 70-200 2.8 VR II

In #4 the wheel was cropped off. Maybe I should put it back on. This is why I love this place.


----------



## Idahophoto (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice work, I am really jealous! I just love racing!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 28, 2010)

Shot 3 is the best but they are all shot too tight they need more space to drive into, also try tilting the camera a bit i'm not keen on tilting photos but when shooting bikes it works like this shot


----------



## jeph (Jul 30, 2010)

I got a few tilted pictures but haven't gotten to them yet.  I think that it started after I got bored standing in the same corner.  Coming soon.


----------



## IaR17 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice :thumbup:, what time did you use?


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome shots, wish I could have made it out there this year.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice.

Pic #2 Spies looks a little nervous on his line!


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Aug 1, 2010)

Like posted before, a bit tight on the shots, but overall....nicely done!  They would all look great for wallpaper's on my desktop! :mrgreen:

Wish i could of gone!


----------



## jeph (Aug 1, 2010)

So here is an edit that I have gleaned from this thread.  With rotation and not as tight a crop.  Better?


----------



## edouble (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome pics, great job with the panning!


----------



## DragonHeart (Aug 2, 2010)

jeph said:


> Went to Moto GP last weekend and took about a gazillion pictures.  I need about a week to go through them all.  I posted up mostly in turn 5 and panned the same turn all day.  I think that my ratio of keepers at least doubled. Here are a few that I liked with only a crop. Let me know what you think! Thanks.
> 
> 2. Pedrosa, Stoner, and Spies first time through turn 5.



Would love this as a desktop wallpaper.  Do you have the large version on your flickr or you can email it to me  dragonheart@wickeddreamz.cc


----------



## Ady (Aug 5, 2010)

#3 stunning. Thanx for sharing.


----------

